# How do you understand this?



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

"Sometimes your shallowness is so thorough, it’s almost like depth."


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

INFantP said:


> "Sometimes your shallowness is so thorough, it’s *almost* like depth."


"Almost" This means it is not like depth and that makes sense since shallowness isn't deep in any way.


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

INFantP said:


> "Sometimes your shallowness is so thorough, it’s almost like depth."


When I hear you talking, I sometimes mistake what I hear as something with actual substance and deep understanding, since it's hard to believe anyone could say statements that shallow. I think perhaps you have a different viewpoint that I'm missing. But then I remember it's you and nothing you say have depth at all. It's just you being the shallow idiot you are.


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

SkyRunner said:


> When I hear you talking, I sometimes mistake what I hear as something with actual substance and deep understanding, since it's hard to believe anyone could say statements that shallow. I think perhaps you have a different viewpoint that I'm missing. But then I remember it's you and nothing you say have depth at all. It's just you being the shallow idiot you are.


You just said what I didn't know how
Perfection roud:


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

INFantP said:


> You just said what I didn't know how
> Perfection roud:


Thanks, I am glad I could be of help. :happy:


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

SkyRunner said:


> Thanks, I am glad I could be of help. :happy:


seriously, you're like a real life Daria haha


----------



## FindingPurpose (Jan 22, 2013)

My answer to this is simply another subjective interpretation so arguably this question is pointless.


----------



## planemo (May 7, 2012)

I see it as bad attempt to make a witty statement, thus shallow itself, but is effective if directed towards person projecting former shallowness for he/she won't recognize it as a shallow one.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

INFantP said:


> "Sometimes your shallowness is so thorough, it’s almost like depth."


You bore me but I'll put up with it.

Hmpf :dry:


----------



## VereCreperum (Jan 17, 2013)

INFantP said:


> "Sometimes your shallowness is so thorough, it’s almost like depth."


You seem as if you're almost consumed by your ideas, you're no longer a person but, a concept of what you believe to be a person.


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

FindingPurpose said:


> My answer to this is simply another subjective interpretation so arguably this question is pointless.


 lol wasn't pointless to me


----------



## FindingPurpose (Jan 22, 2013)

INFantP said:


> lol wasn't pointless to me


Have you ever heard of David Hume's Fork?


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

SkyRunner said:


> When I hear you talking, I sometimes mistake what I hear as something with actual substance and deep understanding, since it's hard to believe anyone could say statements that shallow. I think perhaps you have a different viewpoint that I'm missing. But then I remember it's you and nothing you say have depth at all. It's just you being the shallow idiot you are.


Reminds me of a George Carlin joke


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

FindingPurpose said:


> Have you ever heard of David Hume's Fork?


I haven't


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

myjazz said:


> Reminds me of a George Carlin joke


It's a quote from the oldish MTV show Daria


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ice Cream Koan.


----------

